# Help me~!!! I need recommendations~!!!



## kikipk (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi, 

My dad wants me to take charge in setting up the entire home theater system (speakers..)

but I don't know anything about it.

I was just going to purchase the 'Bose Lifestyle 48 Series IV - Home theater system - 5.1 channel ' but one of the reviewer said

I can get a better system if I buy speakers, receivers..etc separately?

I wish I can research by myself but it is so impossible because I don't even know what I need to buy 



Can anyone give me a recommendation? What I need to buy (DVD,Speakers..etc) and which model/brands are best for me?

My budget is $5000.



Thank you~!!!!!!


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

For that sort of money you can do FAR better than Bose. The real question is - what is your size requirement? Most good speakers are full-sized towers or bookshelf sized rather than the Bose mini-cubes you may have looked at already.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Kiki, with a budget of 5000 Dollars, you can put together a very nice Home Theater. Without question, purchasing an AV Receiver, Speakers, Blu Ray Player, etc will provide not only better value, but much better performance.

With HDMI, one cable handles your video and audio needs. This makes things exponentially more easy. All this leaves is Speaker Cables and one Subwoofer RCA cable.
***** I would say go with the S Series but they are backordered until June and the MTS are nicer****
Here is a really excellent 5.1 Speaker package:http://svsound.com/products-spks-mts01.cfm
I would go with the MTS-01 Full Size System for 2299.
Add a PB12-NSD Subwoofer for 599:http://svsound.com/products-sub-box-pb12nsd.cfm
For an AVR, I would go with Onkyo's TX-NR1007 for 1079 from Newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882120137

Now, all you need is a Blu Ray Player. In truth, the PS3 Slim really is a great way to go and will soon support 3D. .

After Speaker Cables, HDMI Cables and Subwoofer Cables, you will be well under 5000 Dollars and truly have a great system.
Here is a Review of the SVS MTS System:http://www.soundandvisionmag.com/tests-reviews/speakers/2008/10/svs-mts-home-theater-speaker-system
They use a more expensive Subwoofer than what I recommended thus the price disparity.
Here is an Overview of the TX-NR1007:http://www.bigpicturebigsound.com/Onkyo_Networks_3_New_Receivers.shtml

For Cables, Monoprice or Bluejeanscable both offer stellar value and will save you hundreds over Monster.
Again, this would be a truly amazing Home Theater that would offer performance in another stratosphere than Bose.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Tell us about the room this is for. What is your complete list of items for this HT? HDTV, Bluray player, receiver, speakers, room treatments, etc.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree 100% stay away from Bose at all costs. Jack has listed some good equipment and I agree for $5000 you will have a much better sounding system in the end.


----------



## Lucky7! (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi kikipk and welcome to the Shack. 

I feel you would be doing yourself a great disservice if you did not at least look into the suggestions Jungle Jack has made. I am not in the US so it's hard to make suggestions, but some time ago I was working near one of the Bose stores and went in for a look and listen. I can only describe the LS48 system I heard as hilariously bad.


----------



## Matteo (Jul 12, 2006)

No Bose. NO bose. That is a fine budget. There is a lot of equipment that will fit into that bill. JJ has some great suggestions. The only thing I would ad is that if you can talk your dad into auditioning some speakers, you might get a better idea what _he_ likes. SVS is a great company and one you should definitely explore, and my guess is he will be happy with whatever you get for him. However, if you could spend a few hours listening to different speakers, it would help everyone to direct you better. If you don't want to waste that time listening, I think JJ's suggestion is a great, if not perfect fit. Good luck.

Matteo


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You point out speakers but you also said entire home theater system. Is the $5000 the budget for the total project or just for the speakers? BTW, everyone is correct.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No to Bose. They use 25 cent drivers and jank components with lots of marketing all the hype is just rumors. Keep reading what some of the other folks on the forums have or listen to jack and you'll have a system that will blow any bose system away, easily. Some folks for some reason think nothing is better then bose and i'm not sure why, only guess is cause they've been around for so long :coocoo:


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Was this a hit and run thread?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Stew, it sure looks that way. The OP has been a ghost since the initial post. Would not be surprised if his Father went ahead and got a Bose setup.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> Was this a hit and run thread?


I think you're right, he still hasn't been back.:huh:


----------

